# What are you looking forward to most at CES?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

So let us know. What are you looking forward to most or what have you seen/heard about that really got your AV juices flowing?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't even have a clue what all is being shown.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I don't even have a clue what all is being shown.


+1 - if I had to answer, I would say knowing how much moola Robert is making at the craps tables! :devil:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A 90 inch Sharp LCD would do it for me!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im interested in the new OLED displays but I understand they are very pricy A 55" for $30,000 :spend:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im interested in the new OLED displays but I understand they are very pricy A 55" for $30,000 :spend:


I understand both Samsung and LG will have production OLED this year. Could be very very nice.


----------



## mackeysasser12 (Jan 11, 2012)

A relatively unknown company released at CES this week a pico projector with Android OS built into it along with a touchpad and WiFi support. They are based in Michigan - www.faviEntertainment.com


----------



## mackeysasser12 (Jan 11, 2012)

mackeysasser12 said:


> A relatively unknown company released at CES this week a pico projector with Android OS built into it along with a touchpad and WiFi support. They are based in Michigan - www.faviEntertainment.com


here is link to PC Magazine write-up

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2398535,00.asp


----------

